# GSD 5 months old face problem



## John_Stark (Apr 29, 2014)

at 3 months old, Stark's face really look awesome because of it's black face and his awesome show line body.

when he reached 5 months old, his face transformed, the middle of his face went from black to something weird white and it's not that awesome anymore. is this a skin problem / disease or something? or is it normal? his dam and sire are both good looking black face too.

I need information please.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

John_Stark said:


> at 3 months old, Stark's face really look awesome because of it's black face and his awesome show line body.
> 
> when he reached 5 months old, his face transformed, the middle of his face went from black to something weird white and it's not that awesome anymore. is this a skin problem / disease or something? or is it normal? his dam and sire are both good looking black face too.
> 
> I need information please.


love the pics !! to be honest i dont see any problem at all.. dont german shepherd normally born mostly black then some parts become tan/red/brown .


----------



## John_Stark (Apr 29, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> love the pics !! to be honest i dont see any problem at all.. dont german shepherd normally born mostly black then some parts become tan/red/brown .


All show line quality GSD are black faced.

i don't know what is wrong with mine, he went from being black faced to mixed white in the middle and black


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't tell, is that hair loss?


----------



## John_Stark (Apr 29, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> I can't tell, is that hair loss?


I really don't know, i found 2 hair loss spot in his feet, just a little that you might not see when you are 3 feet away.


----------



## PMRonan (Mar 29, 2014)

The dame has a light spot down the middle of her nose, similar to your boy...


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks to me like color has faded some...I don't see skin infection. Lots of GSD'S have some color wash out as they mature. My last GSD was very Grey on the muzzle by 4 yrs old.

Carmspack Gus


----------

